# Widder Kontrolle



## artax22 (7 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Forum!
ich möchte meine Eigenwasserversorgung überwachen. 
Das Wasser wird mit einem hydraulischen Widder zu uns gepumpt. Der Widder steht entfernt von uns ,daher möchte ich an der ankommenden Leitung den geförderten Wasserfluss anzeigen und überwachen.  Der Widder fördert zwischen 1 - 8 Liter pro Minute, je nach Wasserdargebot. Es ist eine Wasseruhr installiert, dort nehme ich mit einem induktiven Näherungsschalter Impulse ab.
Der Sensor gibt 7 Impulse pro Liter aus. Also maximal 56 Impulse bei 8 Liter/Minute
Als Auswertung habe ich eine LOGO8 (6ED1052-1CC08-0AB0) 24VDC
 und ein TDE Display eingebaut(6ED1055-4MH00-0BA1) Der Sensor ist ein Baluff BES 516-383-E0-C  und liefert ein PNP Signal.  Also ein Eingangssignal 24V DC plus
Ich habe LOGO Soft 8.1
Ich würde gerne auf dem Display die aktuell geförderte Menge in Liter pro Minute angezeigt bekommen, 
und eine Art Wasseruhrzählerstand z.B  Gesamt 12345 Liter, normal hinterleuchtet.(oder blau?)
Es soll bei unterschreiten von z.B 0,1 Liter Fördermenge ein Alarmausgang schalten( z.B eine Sirene) und das Display soll rot blinken und z.B. WIDDER STÖRUNG darauf stehen und der
Displaytext unten z.B Text: quittieren mit F1.
Ich installiere Hardwaremässig noch einen Schalter, damit meine Frau den Alarm auch abschalten kann, wenn ich mal nicht da bin.
Sobald die Störung behoben ist und die Quittierungstaste z.B. F1 gedrückt wurde, ist das System wieder "scharf".

Es gibt auch noch andere Durchflussmesser mit einem Hallsensor und einem NPN Ausgang, der liefert dann aber ca. 2000 Impulse pro Liter. 
So genau geht das aber nicht, ich möchte nur die Funktion kontrollieren.

Als weiteres Gimmick könnte man z.B mit F2 einen Zähler angezeigt bekommen, der bei betätigen einer Funktionstaste die gelieferte Wassermenge anzeigt. 
z.B Start Zykluszähler ,     aktuell 12345 Liter, beenden mit ESC.   Das wäre toll, dann könnte ich ein Fass füllen und weiss wann es ungefähr voll ist!


Was meint Ihr dazu, wie würdet Ihr das lösen?

Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Ideen!

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## artax22 (7 Oktober 2018)




----------



## artax22 (7 Oktober 2018)

ach du schreck, ist ja riesig, sorry, bitte kleiner machen.


----------



## Ph3niX (10 Oktober 2018)

Wo hast du denn Probleme mit? Allgemein ist es nichts schweres, größtenteils Basics, die Berechnung erfordert auch nicht allzu viel Aufmerksamkeit mit ein wenig mathematischen Verständnis.

Eine Frage habe ich gelesen, erwartest du nun eine fertige Lösung von jemandem oder was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## artax22 (13 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, Danke für die Antwort.
Ich bin eher ein normaler Elektriker, mit Grundwissen über die Programmierung. Aber ich bin eher nur für die Hardware zu gebrauchen, das programmieren beschränkt sich leider auf Programmänderungen oder Zusätze wie blinkende Lampen oder solche Dinge. 
Deshalb wäre es tatsächlich super-schön, wenn mir jemand das Programm machen würde, natürlich nicht umsonst.  Vielleicht gibt es hier im Forum jemanden, der Lust und Bock hat, das Programm zu schreiben und mir per email zu schicken. Ich bezahle natürlich die Unkosten und den Zeitaufwand.

Viele Grüße und besten Dank ins Forum!


----------



## Ph3niX (14 Oktober 2018)

Also wenn das nicht ganz so eilig ist, dann setz ich mich die Tage oder am kommenden WE mal dran, wäre aber ein Freizeit"projekt" meinerseits, von daher nicht ganz so hoch in der Prioritätenliste. Soll dich auch nichts kosten.

Zum Übertragen des Programms benötigst du allerdings die Software, aber wenn du beruflich damit zu tun hast, dann hast du ja evtl Zugriff auf Software?

Ist mit Logo immer ein wenig umständlich, wenn man aus der S7 Welt kommt, Analogwerte zu verarbeiten.


----------



## artax22 (15 Oktober 2018)

Das wäre ja Super !!!!
Ich schaue mal bis heute Abend, welchen Sensor ich verbaue. Ich habe Logo Soft V8.1 und 8.2 Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## artax22 (15 Oktober 2018)

Also der Sensor wird einer mit Optokopplerausgang, das heisst, er kann direkt an digital in angeschlossen werden. Somit brauchen wir gar keinen Analogeingang.
Der Sensor gibt 78 Impulse pro Liter aus.
*Funktionsbeschreibung  *
  Der Widder soll überwacht werden mittels Impulsauswertung.
  Solange der Widder läuft, sendet der Sensor Impulse.
  Pro Liter 78 Impulse 24V DC. Es sollen dann im Normalmodus auf dem Display stehen :
  Aktuelle Förderleistung  x Liter/min 
  Gesamt       xxxxxxxx Liter    ( das soll wie eine Wasseruhr sein, nur ein Gesamtzählerstand)

  Bei weniger Förderung sinkt natürlich auch der Wert, dann steht z.B 
  Förderleistung 0,8 Liter/min   auf dem Display.
  Die theoretische Fördermenge des Widders reicht von 0,5 bis 10 Liter/ min.
  Es soll ein Schwellenwert im Programm eingegeben werden können. 
  Z.B Mindestdurchfluss 0,5 Liter/min, wenn der 
  aktuelle Wert darunter fällt, zieht Q1 und Q2 an und die Lampe Q3 blinkt. Auf dem Display 
  steht „WIDDER ALARM“ die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Displays wechselt von blau auf rot. Zusätzlich steht unten im Display „quittieren mit F2“
  Durch drücken des Handtasters I2 kann man den Alarm abstellen bis zur Quittierung des Fehlers.
  Die Funktionstaste F2 quittiert den Alarm, die Ausgänge fallen ab, die Überwachung wird scharf 
  gestellt, und das Display wechselt in den blau hinterleuchteten Anzeigemodus.

  Sobald der Eingang I3 kommt, wechselt die normale Förderanzeige auf rote Hintergrundbeleuchtung 
  und es soll darauf stehen: „Störung Entkeimung“ und wieder unten „Reset mit F2“
  Die Alarmabschaltung von Hand soll wie oben funktionieren.
  Falls zwei Alarme anstehen sollen diese abwechselnd erscheinen.




*Funktionsbeschreibung  Funktionstaste F1*
  Diese Taste soll ein Füllprogramm sein.  Es soll einfach die geförderte Wassermenge gezählt werden.
  Nach drücken von F1 soll auf dem Display stehen: „aktuelle Füllmenge 0 Liter“ unten im Display soll stehen „Füllung starten Enter, stopp  F3, beenden ESC  , dann zählt einfach ein Zähler die geförderte Menge und der Wert 0 erhöht sich der Fördermenge entsprechend. 
  Bei Drücken von ESC springt das Display wieder in den normalen Anzeigemodus.


  Textänderungen usw kann ich selber machen, für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen!






   I1
   Impuls von Wasseruhr
   Pro Liter 78 Impulse    (Optokopplerausgang 24V)
   I2
   Alarm aus
   Leuchtdrucktaster an   Schaltkasten                    (schließer)
   I3
   Störung Entkeimung
   24V DC
   I4
 
 
   I5
 
 
   I6
 
 
   I7
 
 
   I8
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 *Logo8 : 6ED1 052-1MD00-0BA8  FS:06 FW: V1.81.03*
*TDE: 6ED1 055-4MH00-0BA1 FS:01 *

*Eingänge Logo8  *




*Ausgänge *


   Q1
   Alarm
   Sirene oder ähnliches
   Q2
   Alarm (SMS Modul)
   Schließer, pot.frei     startet   den SMS Versand
   Q3
   Lampe rot
   Blinkt bei Alarm ( Leuchtdrucktaster)
   Q4
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

 
*Beschreibung Displaytasten*

   F1
   Füllprogramm
   Starten mit Enter
   F2
   Alarm reset
   Schaltet die Überwachung wieder scharf
   F3
   Füllen Stop
   Stoppt den Füllzähler, der Wert bleibt stehen
   F4


----------



## PN/DP (15 Oktober 2018)

artax22 schrieb:


> Der Sensor gibt 78 Impulse pro Liter aus.
> [...]
> Die theoretische Fördermenge des Widders reicht von 0,5 bis 10 Liter/ min.
> [...]
> ...


Das können dann also bis zu 13 Impulse pro Sekunde sein - Du mußt einen schnellen Eingang (I3, I4, I5, I6, bis 5 kHz) für die Impulse von der Wasseruhr verwenden. Der Zähler-Funktionsblock muß direkt mit einem schnellen Eingang verbunden werden. Die Zählerimpulse und die Pausen dazwischen müssen mindestens 100µs lang sein.

Harald


----------



## artax22 (16 Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
:s12:


----------



## Ph3niX (17 Oktober 2018)

Läuft der Widder immer, oder was ist, wenn mal keine Wasserabnahme ist, dann erfolgt die Störung, obwohl eigentlich alles in Ordnung ist?

Die Tasten Enter + ESC können mWn nicht programmiert werden, lediglich F1-F4.

Auf alle Sonderwünsche werde ich nicht eingehen, ist schließlich immer noch eine LOGO, was das Ganze verkomplizert.


----------



## artax22 (17 Oktober 2018)

Der Widder läuft 24 Std/ 365 Tage 
Er fördert in einen Tank und der hat einen Überlauf.


----------



## Ph3niX (19 Oktober 2018)

Habs mal kurz gemacht, habe es nur auf die schnelle Testen können, also wenn dir was auffällt, kannst du nochmal Bescheid geben.

Eingänge:
I1: Störung Entkeimung (High = Störung[korrekt?])
I2: Taster (NO) Störung unterdrücken
I3: Impulseingang

Ausgänge:
Q1: Alarm/Störung (Hupe) (unterdrückbar mit I2)
Q2: Alarmierung SMS (Ausgang wird für eine Sekunde gesetzt, danach Rückgesetzt[bei Änderung Bescheid geben])
Q3: Störungsleuchte für Taster blinkend

Programmsteuerung:
F1: Hauptbild mit aktuellem Durchfluss (ganzzahlig, habe es anders nicht hinbekommen) und deinem Befüllungszzähler
        |--> F2 Startet Befüllungszähler       |--> F3 Stoppt Befüllungszähler
F4: Gesamtmenge/Wasseruhr

Im Störungsfall: Bild mit Störung wird aufgerufen, verschwindet erst nach gegangener Störung und der darauf folgenden Quittierung mittels F2. Sollten mehrere Störungen auftreten, wechseln diese im Intervall vom 5 Sekunden die Anzeige auf dem TDE. Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei einer Störung ist rot, blau ist nicht möglich. Ohne Störung ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung weiß.

IP-Adressen:
LOGO: 192.168.1.10
TDE: 192.168.1.20

Projekt ist im Anhang vorhanden, die Dateiendung, also das *.zip zu *.lnp ändern, ansonsten konnte ich es nicht hochladen.


----------



## artax22 (21 Oktober 2018)

Boah Super!    Das ist ja absolut PROFESSIONELL!!!   Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!!!!!!!:TOOL:
Ich bin nächste Woche soweit, dann kann ich das real testen!!! Ich mache dann Meldung wenn es funktioniert!!!  Danke Danke Danke !!!!!


----------



## artax22 (6 November 2018)

Hallo, 
ich bin mit der installation jetzt fertig, war doch ein grösserer Aufwand... Ich wollte das Programm rüberspielen, geht aber nicht, es kommt im Infofenster, Keine Verbindung zu einem Ausgang. Habe ich da was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Ph3niX (6 November 2018)

Hallo,

nein, du hast nichts falsch gemacht, einige Zähler hatten keine Verbindung am "Q"-Beinchen, da ich nur die Demo-Version habe hier, konnte ich es damit nicht auf Fehler kompilieren, das erfolgt erst, wenn man es zur LOGO übertragen möchte glaube ich.

Wieder das gleiche Spielchen mit der Dateiendung  Ich hoffe, ich habe alle Makel gefunden.


----------



## artax22 (6 November 2018)

Hallo Ph3nix, 
ich habs grad versucht, geht noch nicht. Im Infofenster steht: B006 arithmetische Anweisung,  B041 arithmetische Anweisung.   Keinen Plan was das heisst....sorry. Ich blicks nicht.


----------



## Ph3niX (6 November 2018)

Setz mal hinter B006 und B041 je einen Analogen Merker oder wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte einen Analogen Ausgang und verbinde diesen damit und versuch' es zu übertragen, das sollte funktionieren. 

//EDIT: Hab's schnell selbst gemacht, siehe Anhang.


----------



## Heinileini (6 November 2018)

Analoger Merker? Wattendatten? Ist das so etwas ähnliches, wie AnalogKäse?


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Analoger Merker? Wattendatten? Ist das so etwas ähnliches, wie AnalogKäse?



Tja in der Logo gibts sowas 
Ist im Prinzip sowas wie ein MW oder MD.
Weiß grad nicht welche Zahlenbereiche „reinpassen“.


----------



## Ph3niX (7 November 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja in der Logo gibts sowas
> Ist im Prinzip sowas wie ein MW oder MD.
> Weiß grad nicht welche Zahlenbereiche „reinpassen“.



Bei Arithmetischen Anweisungen ein Integer, Analogwerte von E/As gehen bis 1000.


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

Sooo, nun habe ich das ganze installiert, nur schwankt der angezeigte Wert ziemlich hin und her. Zur Zeit haben wir 5 Liter p M
Die Anzeige fängt bei 7 an dann 8,9,10,11,12,13, dann fängt sie wieder bei 7 an.
Der Alarm bei Ausfall des Impulses geht Perfekt!!👍🏻
Kann man das irgendwie Glätten?
Als Impulsgeber ist ein Open Collektor NPN Signal, 3,3 k Pullup Widerstand zwischen + 24v und Signal Ausgang. Der Ausgang geht dann zum Eingang vom Optokoppler. Dieser Ausgang wiederum zum Eingang der Logo.
Hab ich das so richtig gemacht?


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)




----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 43272

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hier ist das Foto


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

Aber sonst funktioniert das schon richtig gut!   Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmal für die Unterstützung !!!!!


----------



## Heinileini (7 November 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Analoger Merker?





Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja in der Logo gibts sowas
> Ist im Prinzip sowas wie ein MW oder MD.


Na, dann weiss ich jetzt endlich, warum die Begriffe "analog" und "digital" manchmal so grosszügig verwechselt werden.


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Analoger Merker?


Bei "Merker" darf man nicht so eng an Siemens-SPS-Variablen im Speicherbereich der Merker denken - bei der LOGO sind Merker "Variablen" zum speichern, die Bezeichnung ist ganz pragmatisch:
Ein Merker kann sich ein Bit merken.
Ein Analogmerker kann sich einen Analogwert merken.

Harald


----------



## Ph3niX (7 November 2018)

artax22 schrieb:


> Sooo, nun habe ich das ganze installiert, nur schwankt der angezeigte Wert ziemlich hin und her. Zur Zeit haben wir 5 Liter p M
> Die Anzeige fängt bei 7 an dann 8,9,10,11,12,13, dann fängt sie wieder bei 7 an.
> Der Alarm bei Ausfall des Impulses geht Perfekt!!
> Kann man das irgendwie Glätten?
> ...



Wie viel Impulse bekommst du denn pro Liter? Aktuell sind 78 Impulse pro Liter programmiert und der Wert wird alle 10 Sekunden aktualisiert... 

Kann sein, dass die Liter pro Minute Darstellung nicht so darstellbar ist, in der Simulation hat es jedoch funktioniert bei mir.

Dann geh' ran mit der Software und Notebook und beobachte es, Berechnung findet in B006 und B041 statt, mit einem Doppelklick darauf kannst du die Berechnung ändern.


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

Ich hab das versucht zu zählen, und bin auf 35 Impulse in 10 sec gekommen,das wären 210 Impulse pro Minute. für 5 Liter Durchfluss.
Das würde bedeuten, ich habe 42 Impulse pro Liter... In dem Beipackzettel steht 78 Impulse pro Liter.
 der Widder fördert aktuell 5 Liter/Minute.


----------



## Ph3niX (7 November 2018)

Habe dir mal die 42 Impulse pro Liter eingestellt, außerdem die Liter/min Anzeige überarbeitet, sollte nun besser laufen, aber um einen halbwegs korrekten Wert zu haben, sollte der Durchfluss konstant sein (einigermaßen), für weiteres fehlen mir die Möglichkleiten bei einer LOGO.

Siehe Anhang!


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

Boah Super !!!! Dankeschön ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

Dann kann ich ja mal die Versionen vergleichen, damit ich es besser verstehe wie das gemacht wird. 
Allen Respekt !! ich glaube wenn man das nicht ständig macht, vergisst man das alles irgendwie.


----------



## Ph3niX (7 November 2018)

Wenn du die Impulse pro Liter ändern möchtest, musst du dies an 4 Stellen machen:

B001: Par "On"
B037: Par "On"
B006: Par "P3"
B042: Par "P3"

Letzteren beiden sind für die Berechnung vom Durchfluss pro Minute zuständig.

Man könnte auch noch was einbauen, um den Gesamtliterzähler zu Nullen, wenn du da aktuell verfälschte Werte drin hast, beispielsweise Taste F4 5sek lang drücken und dann wird der Zähler unwiderruflich genullt, oder ein Ein-Signal kurrzeitig auf einen beliebigen, freien Eingang brücken.


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

OK ich spiel das morgen mal rüber. Du bist echt der Profi, mich würde es da schleudern bis der Arzt kommt...
machst Du das beruflich?


----------



## Ph3niX (7 November 2018)

artax22 schrieb:


> OK ich spiel das morgen mal rüber. Du bist echt der Profi, mich würde es da schleudern bis der Arzt kommt...
> machst Du das beruflich?



Als Profi würde ich mich nun nicht bezeichnen, da gibt's weitaus andere Koryphäen hier im Forum, aber ich fasse das mal positiv auf 

Ich mache das beruflich, ja aber eher weniger mit LOGO, das kenne ich noch aus meiner Facharbeiterzeit, aber inzwischen mache ich mehr mit Antriebstechnik, S7-1200 bzw S7-1500, wo diese Aufgabe deutlich leichter mit gewesen wäre, aber von der Hardware her auch deutlich teurer.


Übrigens: Habe vor wenigen Minuten in Posting #30 noch eine aktualisierte Version hochgeladen, da ich noch an einer Stelle übersehen hatte den Zählwert zu ändern, also falls du es schon runtergeladen hast, bitte nochmals.


----------



## artax22 (7 November 2018)

OK mach ich.  Perfekt !


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

Ich habe jetzt das Programm geladen, und eine Weile beobachtet. Wenn ich den Zufluss vom Widder reduziere, bleibt die Anzeige relativ konstant. 
Jetzt hab ich ein mechanisches Relais auf den Optokopplerausgang gelegt, dann hört man das Klackern der Spule. Ich glaube die Ursache gefunden zu haben: Der Widder pumpt ja immer in Stößen, d.h. der Wasserfluss ist nicht gleichmässig. Man hört es am klackern der Spule. Man kann sich das so vorstellen wie eine kleine Wellenlinie. Und genau wie der unterschiedliche Wasserfluss ist auch die Impulsfrequenz deswegen nicht gleichmässig. Deshalb kommt wahrscheinlich der Zähler im Programm durcheinander. Kann man da nicht einen Mittelwert bilden oder so?
Was besseres fällt mir da jetzt leider nicht mehr ein. Mechanisch kann ich leider nichts ändern, das System Widder ist halt leider so. Eine normale Quelle mit Zufluss läuft da schön gleichmäßig.
Hast Du eine Idee?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Ph3niX (8 November 2018)

Ich könnte mit verschiedenen Zählern, sagen wir 4x 15s lang zählen und daraus dann den Mittelwert bilden, das wäre möglich. (4x, weil die Arithmetische Anweisung maximal 4 Werte verarbeitet)

Aber dann würde es auch in der Anzeige zu Schwankungen kommen, quasi alle 15s.

Oder aber ich aktualisiere den Wert nicht alle 10s wie es im aktuellen Programm ist, sondern wirklich alle 60s, das würde zur Folge haben, dass du 

Erstens: Nach dem Einschalten der LOGO erst nach einer Minute einen Durchfluss/min hast und

Zweitens: Sich der Wert wirklich nur minütlich aktualisiert und je nachdem, wie ich den Widder in seinem "Pumpzyklus" erwische, kann es auch dort zu Schwankungen kommen.

Ich persönlich würde die zweite Variante mal austesten. Heute Abend bin ich jedoch verhindert, würde das am Samstag machen und hochladen.


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

Ja die zweite Variante gefällt mir auch am Besten! Das wäre Super! Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!!!


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

*Unrunder Lauf*

https://youtu.be/U1xCskDhyUg


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

https://youtu.be/WQGcTsbRyNQ    mit weniger Durchflussleistung


----------



## Ph3niX (8 November 2018)

Video nicht verfügbar


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

https://youtu.be/U1xCskDhyUg


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

https://youtu.be/k3hkgELMkYU


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

Da sieht man die Ursache der ungleichen Förderung.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 November 2018)

Faszinierend! Ich kannte das Prinzip der Widder-Pumpe bis neulich noch gar nicht. Ist es richtig, dass eine 25-fache Wassersäule erreicht werden kann?
Aber der Sprung von 13 auf 7 l/min ist etwas unglaubwürdig, finde ich. Dennoch, tolle Arbeit von Ph3niX!


----------



## artax22 (8 November 2018)

Ja das Widderprinzip gleicht dem des Küchenhahns, wenn man den voll laufenlässt, und dann plötzlich schlagartig zumacht, gibt es auch einen Knall. Das ist die Druckspitze, die in dem Widderfall über ein Rückschlagventil in einen Windkessel geht. Durch die ständige Wiederholung baut sich ein Druck auf, der das Wasser wie. z.B bei uns in eine 45m höher gelegene Reserve pumpt.
Der Widder braucht 2/3 Wasser zum Antrieb und 1/3 kommt oben aus der Leitung.
Dadurch ergeben sich aber auch, genau wie im Video ersichtlich, diese Druck und Fördermenegnunterschiede. Mir ist das auch erst aufgefallen, als ich das Relais drangehängt habe.

Aber das Programm ist echt SPITZE und gebührt RESPEKT ! Gut gemacht.


----------



## Ph3niX (9 November 2018)

Danke für euer Lob eerstmal 

Ich habe mich nochmal dran gesetzt und berechne den Wert nun kontinuirlich über zwei Minuten und bilde einen Mittelwert, nach zwei Minuten bildet er wieder einen neuen Mittelwert, da mir ein bisschen die Möglichkeiten fehlen, fängt er nach zwei Minuten wieder an und es steht kurzzeitig eine 0 dort für wenige Sekunden, bis er seinen ersten Erfassungsszyklus von 10s berechnet hat. Ich hatte anfangs den Mittelwert kontinuirlich gebildet und nicht über diese zwei Minuten, dies hat aber zur Folge, dass ein Durchschnitt der Gesamtzeit gebildet wird, quasi wie ein Durchschnittsverbrauch der Lebenszeit der LOGO und das macht ja nun nicht den Sinn, wie es gewünscht war.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine schönere Möglichkeit, die mir gerade so eingefallen ist.

Außerdem kannst du nun den Gesamtliterzähler im Bild wo er auftaucht zurücksetzen, indem du 3 Sekunden lang F2 gedrückt hältst, dann wird der Gesamtliterzähler *unwiderruflich *auf 0 Liter gesetzt und fängt neu an zu zählen.

Teste es bitte mal aus und berichte, wie es dir behagt.


----------



## artax22 (10 November 2018)

Hallo guten Morgen!!
Du bist ja ein echter Nachtarbeiter...!
Habe das Programm gerade rübergespielt, und den Wert von 42 auf 60 angepasst. Dann zeigt es den richtigen Durchfluss an.
Das Programm startet, pendelt sich bei 5 Liter ein, der wert bleibt stehen, dann nach ca 1,49 Minuten geht er auf 0 und pendelt sich wieder ein. Das wiederholt sich immer. 
Ich denke das können wir so lassen.
Vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine Arbeit!!! Ist echt Super geworden!!!!!


----------



## Heinileini (10 November 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, dass eine 25-fache Wassersäule erreicht werden kann?


25-fach bezogen auf was?
Bei Wikipedia (Link s.u.) finde ich: bis 50 bar entsprechend 500 m.




artax22 schrieb:


> Der Widder braucht 2/3 Wasser zum Antrieb und 1/3 kommt oben aus der Leitung.


1/3 liegt deutlich über den in https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydraulischer_Widder genannten 10% - Respekt!!!

Bin etwas enttäuscht, dass dieser Thread einerseits unter ProgrammierStrategien läuft und andererseits alles ProgrammTechnische in zip-Dateien versteckt ist, mit denen ich als LogoLaie rein gar nichts anzufangen weiss . . . 

Dennoch: Schönes WE!

Gruss, Heinleini


----------



## Ph3niX (10 November 2018)

Freut mich, dass du damit einverstanden bist, ich denke die Methodik ist nicht so schlecht 

Falls nochmal was sein sollte, melde dich einfach, wenn Zeit zur Verfügung steht, kann ich mich dem annehmen.

Heinileini, die Dateiendung auf .Lnp ändern, dann kannst du es öffnen mit Logo Software ab Version 8, ohne die Dateiendung zu ändern konnte ich es nicht hochladen, das hatte ich beim hochladen der ersten Version vom Programm auch dazu geschrieben.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 November 2018)

@Heinileini

Logo wird ausschließlich grafisch programmiert. Das ginge also nur als Bild im Forum einzustellen. Um das dann als Anfänger wieder in ein Programm zu bringen muss man es also "nachmalen": aufwendig und fehlerträchtig.

Als alter Hase hier im Forum sollte es Dir ein leichtes sein die Logo-Demo-Version zu installieren. Damit kannst Du das Programm nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ph3niX (10 November 2018)

So könnte man es sich ohne Software ansehen.


----------



## GUNSAMS (10 November 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es noch besser, man druckt das Programm in eine PDF-Datei.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> 25-fach bezogen auf was? ..


Das erreichbare Verhältnis der Wassersäulen, Heinileini. Ich glaube, in einem der zahlreichen Videos auf Youtube wurde diese Zahl genannt. Sicherlich variiert nach diesem Verhältnis der Wassersäulen auch das Verhältnis der Wassermengen. Aus irgend etwas muss die Energie ja gewonnen werden.

Ich habe mich heute den ganzen lieben langen Tag mit der LOGO-Programmierung beschäftigt. Die LOGO und ich werden keine Freunde werden, so viel ist schon mal sicher. Man kann ja nicht einmal ein paar Werte zwischenspeichern. Oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd? Auf jeden Fall ist man ganz schön eingeschränkt. Um so mehr gebührt es Respekt, wenn jemand auf dem Ding überhaupt etwas brauchbares hin bekommt.

Ich habe versucht, aus einem Zähler-Impuls den Durchfluss zu berechnen, und zwar so, wie ich es in der S7 machen würde. Kurz bevor ich es frustriert aufgeben wollte, hatte ich doch noch einen kleinen Lichtblick. Mal sehen, vielleicht bringe ich das noch zu Ende.

Wo liegt denn die Zykluszeit bei dem aktuellen Programm?


----------



## GUNSAMS (10 November 2018)

Es ist wie bei jeder Steuerung und der Software:
Man sollte sich erst einmal ein bisschen damit beschäftigen, bevor man urteilt.


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute den ganzen lieben langen Tag mit der LOGO-Programmierung beschäftigt. Die LOGO und ich werden keine Freunde werden, so viel ist schon mal sicher. Man kann ja nicht einmal ein paar Werte zwischenspeichern. Oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd? Auf jeden Fall ist man ganz schön eingeschränkt. Um so mehr gebührt es Respekt, wenn jemand auf dem Ding überhaupt etwas brauchbares hin bekommt.
> 
> Ich habe versucht, aus einem Zähler-Impuls den Durchfluss zu berechnen, und zwar so, wie ich es in der S7 machen würde. Kurz bevor ich es frustriert aufgeben wollte, hatte ich doch noch einen kleinen Lichtblick. Mal sehen, vielleicht bringe ich das noch zu Ende.



So schlecht ist die Logo eigentlich gar nicht.
Der Funktionsumfang ist sogar recht umfangreich.
Nur ist vieles halt komplett anders als bei einer S7.


----------



## GUNSAMS (10 November 2018)

Vor allen Dingen soll man die Logo danach beurteilen, wofür sie eigentlich geschaffen wurde.
Sie soll bewusst keiner S7 den Rang ablaufen.
Es gab sogar schon Aussagen, dass man sich eine Logo nur deshalb zulegt, weil man "echtes" Programmieren nicht beherrscht. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was die LOGO an fertigen Funktionen mitbringt...


----------



## Heinileini (11 November 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht bringe ich das noch zu Ende.


Es gibt viel mehr Leute, die freiwillig aufgeben, als solche, die echt scheitern.
Das heisst doch, die meisten Aufgaben landen nicht auf dem Scheiterhaufen.
Frohes Schaffen!​


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2018)

Vielen Dank Heinileini  .

Ganz links wird aus dem Taktsignal mit B001 ein Impuls gebildet, mit dem die Zeitmessung B004 zurück gesetzt wird und mit dem die Berechnung B002 ausgeführt wird. Beim B002 muss der Parameter "letzter Ausgang" aktiv sein! Links oben werkelt ein Timer B006, der bei Ausbleiben des Signals einschreitet. B002 berechnet aus dem Impulsabstand und der Impulswertigkeit den Durchfluss pro Minute. B003 schaltet den Wert "0" auf die Ausgänge, wenn B006 angesprochen hat. Die Impulswertigkeit und die Zeitvorgabe für B006 sind an dem UDF parametrierbar. Ganz rechts wird das Ergebnis über Analogwert-Filter zur Dämpfung ausgegeben. Wenn man diese beiden Filterwerte miteinander vergleicht, könnte man dann noch ganz einfach Signale für "Durchfluss steigend" und "Durchfluss fallend" generieren. 

Wie bekommt man AQ3 und AQ4 weg? Im UDF dürfen keine Block-Ausgänge unbeschaltet bleiben. Analog-Merker könnte man dort verwenden, sind aber wertvolle Resourcen? 
Nachtrag: Hinweise von hucki in #61 berücksichtigt.


----------



## hucki (11 November 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man AQ3 und AQ4 weg? Im UDF dürfen keine Block-Ausgänge unbeschaltet bleiben. Analog-Merker könnte man dort verwenden, sind aber wertvolle Resourcen?


Sind zwar nicht mehr ganz so wertvoll wie bei älteren Typen, aber das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
PS: Und Blockausgänge dürfen auch in der Hauptschaltung nicht unbeschaltet bleiben (außer Ausgänge, Merker und offene Klemmen).

Ansonsten beide Analogwerte auf einen Dummy-Analogkomperator führen und diesen mit einer offenen Klemme abschließen.

Und bei der Flanke B001 reicht ein Anschluss bei den Eingängen, die anderen 3 verwirren nur. 
LOGO! verarbeitet die 3 offenen Eingänge automatisch als wären sie nicht vorhanden (bzw. beim AND! mit 1 vorbelegt).


----------



## hucki (11 November 2018)

@Onkel, @Ph3niX,

ihr habt da leider eine Kleinigkeit in Euren Programmen übersehen:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Das können dann also bis zu 13 Impulse pro Sekunde sein - Du mußt einen schnellen Eingang (I3, I4, I5, I6, bis 5 kHz) für die Impulse von der Wasseruhr verwenden. *Der Zähler-Funktionsblock muß direkt mit einem schnellen Eingang verbunden werden*. Die Zählerimpulse und die Pausen dazwischen müssen mindestens 100µs lang sein.
> 
> Harald


Wenn die Impulse unter 4 je Sekunde liegen (wie ihr es vermutlich in der Simu getestet habt), werden Eure Programme funktionieren. 
Wenn es jedoch mehr werden, lassen die UNDs u.ä. Blöcke die Signale nicht mehr passieren.
In der Simu kann man die hochfrequente Funktion testen, in dem der Eingang unter Simulation auf Frequenz umgestellt wird. 
Dann kann man gut erkennen, wo die Signale noch verarbeitet werden und wo nicht.

Neben den Vor-/Rückwärtszählern können nur noch die Schwellwertschalter unter dem Zählerabschnitt die schnellen Eingänge händeln.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2018)

hucki schrieb:


> .. Wenn die Impulse unter 4 je Sekunde liegen ..


Ach ja richtig! Das würde vielleicht auch das Problem ....



artax22 schrieb:


> Ich hab das versucht zu zählen, und bin auf 35 Impulse in 10 sec gekommen,das wären 210 Impulse pro Minute. für 5 Liter Durchfluss.
> Das würde bedeuten, ich habe 42 Impulse pro Liter... In dem Beipackzettel steht 78 Impulse pro Liter.
> der Widder fördert aktuell 5 Liter/Minute.



... erklären, welches wir einfach mal so vernachlässigt haben. Die vom TE ermittelten Werte liegen ungefähr in diesem Bereich. Artax, wie hast du denn gezählt? Mit den Fingern  oder mit der LOGO?


----------



## hucki (11 November 2018)

@Onkel,

unabhängig vom vorgenannten Problem, einige Überlegungen zu Deiner (hauptsächlich ursprünglichen) Version:

B003 verwendest Du ja, um die Ausgabe bei Impulsausfall zu steuern. Das Gleiche kannst Du auch mit dem Min/Max-Baustein im Modus 3 (Ausgang = Eingang), würdest aber gleichzeitig den Analogausgang der Durchflussberechnung abschließen.
Ähnlich bei der Impulsüberwachung B006. Die Stoppuhr misst auch schon die Zeit seit dem letzten Impuls. Man könnte also eventuell auch einen analogen Schwellwertschalter nutzen, um den Impulsausfall zu detektieren und würde damit auch gleichzeitig die Stoppuhr abschließen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 November 2018)

Hallo hucki,

deine high-features muss ich mir später noch mal reinziehen  . Aber danke für die Tipps.

Das Problem mit den schnellen Eingang müsste man aber lösen können, in dem man einen Frequenzteiler direkt zwischen I3 und den bisherigen Eingang schaltet?


----------



## artax22 (6 Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe mit der Stoppuhr die Zeit gestoppt und das Takten des Relais  gezählt, das ist aber nicht der optimale Wert. Den habe ich durch verschiedene Versuche ermittelt. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich beim "zuhören" verzählt...


----------

